# Hydration hay



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

So I'm in the feed store yesterday when I walk by a display for purina hydration hay. I was thinking of cold mornings and warming up the gals with some warm water hay kinda like oatmeal!

So has anyone used it for goats? I searched google and here and not finding any goat owners who confessed to using it.

Thanks!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

hmmm neat-I wil lbe interested to see whay peole think as I have not heards of this


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Never heard of it. My goats don't like anything that is very wet so that probably wouldn't be a hit at my house.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think I saw this at Coastal the other day...pretty sure it's new. I wouldn't spend extra money on it personally. :shrug:


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I feed my horses warm soaked alfalfa and hay pellets in the winter. I figured the goats would like some too, but they hated it!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm the queen of loving to try something new, and this just looked interesting. No clue if my gals (or the boys) will even try it but think I will pick up a bag and see what they think of it. The bag has appox 20 little blocks of hay in it that each equate to a flake of hay. It is an alfalfa/grass hay mixture.

Here is the video


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would just bring them a bowl of warm molasses water.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I soak Alfalfa pellets and beet pulp pellets together with warm water.. it took a while for them to get used to it but they love it now! 

That seems pretty cool! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Shelley...you pick some up feed it and let us know..that way we don't gotta spend our monies if it's not any good lol...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL JaLyn!!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> Shelley...you pick some up feed it and let us know..that way we don't gotta spend our monies if it's not any good lol...


LOL! Yeah see you caught me I was hoping that someone would see my advertising and try it and let me know!

But that would just backfire on me because of course my goats are "special" and they may or may not like what everyone else likes!

I have to admit I was playing with the sample and smelling it and it smelled good!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I LOVE the smell of a nice hay! One of the best smells!


----------



## Stacyfarms (May 19, 2013)

I was looking at the same stuff today and wondering if my girls would eat it. Anyone try it yet?


----------

